# FX Spitznagle Bottle



## clockworks1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hopefully I have gotten this right and the picture will show up. Any info on this bottle would be appreciated.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice! Unique hutch shape and closure!


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Thats a Cool One....How Tall Is It..?[8D]*


----------



## clockworks1 (Oct 27, 2008)

The bottle has six raised panels with F.X. Spitznagel on one and Buffalo NY on another. It is 7" high and there is an embossed double X on the bottom.


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 27, 2008)

Found the two Items on google

http://www.google.com/patents?id=qhlPAAAAEBAJ&pg=PP1&zoom=4&dq=patent:312527&as_drrb_ap=q&as_minm_ap=1&as_miny_ap=2008&as_maxm_ap=1&as_maxy_ap=2008&as_drrb_is=q&as_minm_is=1&as_miny_is=2008&as_maxm_is=1&as_maxy_is=2008&as_psrg=1&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html

http://books.google.com/books?id=bdEAAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA25&dq=F.X.+Spitznagel&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------



## clockworks1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you cc for finding that information. I would not have guessed soda water as the contents but that might explain the hole in the stopper. Had a dozen or so bottles as an add on lot with the fruit jars I wanted and this was one of them. Is there one difinitive bottle book? I have several old ones but looking for one that has much more information. Thanks


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim 

 There's not one definitive book on sodas that I'm aware of, most times you just have to constantly keep looking for info on a bottle you're interested in. Good luck with your search.


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 27, 2008)

Never seen one of those before myself, but it sure is a cool bottle. Nice one, clockworks!


----------



## clockworks1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Again thanks for the comments and help with this bottle. I am undecided as to what I am going to do but I may put it on ebay. With 1600+ fruit jars there is no way I am going to start another line of bottles to keep. There is no more room sadly. Thanks again.


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive owned several Spitznagle bottles in the past in various shades of light green and aqua-nothing wild.But up until this time me and everyone else i know that has/had one thought it was a hutch.Other than the neck being ever slightly long-it sure looks like a hutch....Interesting looking closure & thanks for the pic.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 19, 2008)

I really like that.........[8D]  spitznagle bottle....very nice.


----------

